# Scalping St Augustine



## TeamGreen (Jun 24, 2018)

Its been in the 50's and 60's here in Virginia Beach. Its going to get a little colder again next week but looks like the lowest temp will be in the 40's at night. I just put down some pre emergent today and in 2 weeks was going to do some Milorganite. I have never done a spring scalp. Should I? Should I do it now or wait until right before I spread the MG? Or after? Appreciate it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no experience with St. A I was just surprised to see it growing north of the Mason Dixon


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

No, I never heard of everyone suggest a St Augustine scalp.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Don't need to scalp it. The reason people scalp bermuda is because the top growth of the plant goes dormant and doesn't turn green again. We scalp off the dead old growth so that you only see the new growth. If you didn't scalp you would have a mix of green and brown bermuda. St Aug doesn't go dormant so you don't need to do this.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I have scalped my buffalo/st augustine before and it took a dam long time to recover.
It goes into shock, does not grow and goes into a dormancy state because it likes to be a longish cut grass
Probably a decent core aerate to remove and break up the dead thatch.
You wont hurt it because it throws roots every "notch" on the stolon runners 
And try to limit the thatch by not using as much of a Nitrogen based Fertiliser once the bare patches have filled in with grass.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

When you say "scalp" for St Aug, what height were you thinking?

I went from 4", to 3.5", to 3" and cut twice at 3" this year, and let it grow back and now cutting at 3.75". I think the lawn responded well to 3" cut, and may do that one more time, before summer.

I also applied a liquid fertilizer w/ Iron upon completion of the "lower" than normal cut height to push/promote growth. I also watered a little heavier, and 3 times that week I went to 3".

Maybe this helps?


----------



## TeamGreen (Jun 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Don't need to scalp it. The reason people scalp bermuda is because the top growth of the plant goes dormant and doesn't turn green again. We scalp off the dead old growth so that you only see the new growth. If you didn't scalp you would have a mix of green and brown bermuda. St Aug doesn't go dormant so you don't need to do this.


Ok that makes sense. Thank you


----------



## TeamGreen (Jun 24, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> When you say "scalp" for St Aug, what height were you thinking?
> 
> I went from 4", to 3.5", to 3" and cut twice at 3" this year, and let it grow back and now cutting at 3.75". I think the lawn responded well to 3" cut, and may do that one more time, before summer.
> 
> ...


I don't cut it until May most years. Have some weeds coming up and I spread some crabgrass killer 6 days ago. Was going to maybe take a little of the top then spread some MG in 8 days or so. I think I will wait and see how she does.


----------



## TeamGreen (Jun 24, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> I have scalped my buffalo/st augustine before and it took a dam long time to recover.
> It goes into shock, does not grow and goes into a dormancy state because it likes to be a longish cut grass
> Probably a decent core aerate to remove and break up the dead thatch.
> You wont hurt it because it throws roots every "notch" on the stolon runners
> And try to limit the thatch by not using as much of a Nitrogen based Fertiliser once the bare patches have filled in with grass.


I will give this a shot. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> St Aug doesn't go dormant so you don't need to do this.


^ Not sure how accurate that is.

Feb 10, 2018 - Much colder winter. Lawn is very dormant.


Feb 10, 2019 - Fairly warm winter. Lawn isn't fully dormant.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I knocked my SA this weekend down to an inch and last year I did the same thing. My SA looks good come middle of May.

Here it is at an inch





And here is what it looked like middle of May last year, about a month after I mowed it at 1 inch


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Don't need to scalp it. The reason people scalp bermuda is because the top growth of the plant goes dormant and doesn't turn green again. We scalp off the dead old growth so that you only see the new growth. If you didn't scalp you would have a mix of green and brown bermuda. St Aug doesn't go dormant so you don't need to do this.


My St Augustine goes dormant every year here in Rock Hill, SC. I wonder if places that don't go dormant are in Florida or more tropical climates?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

The Lawn Care Nut on Youtube might be in an area that it nearly never goes dormant but slows down growth


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

There are many areas/regions in FL where St Aug might not go dormant. Just depends on how hard of a "freeze" it is, and how long.

Longest we had temps in the 40's, continuous was less then a week (3-5 days), and lots of days with lows in the 50's. Tricky weather for St Aug - very close to that "borderline" temp where it's dormant.

I let my own go dormant this year, due to some fungus battles last year. Little TLC and hard work, and back to the greenest lawn in the neighboorhood. Now, just time to fill in some areas where I did some rehab/sod work earlier in February.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I knocked my SA this weekend down to an inch and last year I did the same thing. My SA looks good come middle of May.
> 
> Here it is at an inch
> 
> ...


What height are you maintaining it at? Reel mower??


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@Jericho574 last year I mowed with a standard 21" rotary and maintained an HOC of 2". In the off season this year I bought a 27" TruCut and will maintain the 2" HOC.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Hmmmm...I have a TC and a rotary. I've been contemplating using the TC @ its highest setting.

Would the rules for Bermuda apply to St. Augustine...scalp/cut it to 1.5" in order to maintain at 2"?


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Don't need to scalp it. The reason people scalp bermuda is because the top growth of the plant goes dormant and doesn't turn green again. We scalp off the dead old growth so that you only see the new growth. If you didn't scalp you would have a mix of green and brown bermuda. St Aug doesn't go dormant so you don't need to do this.
> ...


I'm in Southern California and mine doesn't really go dormant, the growth slows down but it stays green for the most part.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Jericho574 said:


> Hmmmm...I have a TC and a rotary. I've been contemplating using the TC @ its highest setting.
> 
> Would the rules for Bermuda apply to St. Augustine...scalp/cut it to 1.5" in order to maintain at 2"?


About two weeks ago I cut my SA down to 1" but I wouldn't go below that if my lawn were uneven or bumpy I'd probably cut at 2" to 2.5" to avoid total scalp.


----------

